# WANTED: OEM air intake piece BEFORE airbox



## 82maxtx (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm looking for the piece before the airbox for my 82' maxima. the part that goes across the core support... I need it because I think my car is suffering from heat soak (airbox is on the same side of the car as the exhaust, seems like the OEM part pulled air from the other side where it's a cooler area under the hood... has the L24E + auto trans)... anybody have one? the one that was on my car had been broke from an accy belt snap before I had the car, and I pulled a bunch of little plastic parts out of my air filter, so I just threw it out... surely you can see why this is an issue...

*EDIT* I have the ONE little screw that holds it on...


I'm near Dallas TX. I will help with shipping if not from this area. PM me if ya got one to spare... 

thanks!


----------

